# Anyone had a halfords 'valet'



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

I was in Halfords Sunday, seeing if they still had 3 for 2 on AG (they didnt  ) when I noticed they do a in house valet :buffer:

Thing is they want £299 for 'A full valet with AG products' :tumbleweed: I thought this was obscene considering you probably get a 17 year old goth limp wrist-edly flick a bit of SRP on your bonnet for that.

So anyone had one or know anyone that has? Am I wrong, or do the cars indeed come out looking just as bad as they went in? (+ some more swirls!)

If someone wants a puckka ££ valet done, the last place I would expect them to think of is halfrauds  seems a bit of a misplaced venture on their behalf?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Never heard of this either!?

They do this at all stores?


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

This was one of their larger stores (superstore?) @ Lakeside Essex


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I saw this advertised at a new store with no sheltered facilities


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MerlinGTI said:


> This was one of their larger stores (superstore?) @ Lakeside Essex


The larger stores offer this service, I know 2 stores at least used to offer a detailing service, I'm sure the folk doing the work would be trained in some techinque and product use, I wouldn't use them as I like to complete those tasks myself.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

O God No!! (sorry that was just my automatic reaction upon reading this thread title...


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

rds1985 said:


> O God No!! (sorry that was just my automatic reaction upon reading this thread title...


_You gotta be ******* kidding me_ was my reaction


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

299 for a 'valet' what where they smoking when they dreamt that up!?! 

I don't think the entire AG range even costs that much!

I had a laugh when you said "you probably get a 17 year old goth limp wrist-edly", that's so true! :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

should'nt that be £2.99 rather than £299?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I think they sub out. I know there Chip/dent/scratch service is around here.


Merlin is that your 205 in the avatar? From what I can tell it looks nice.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

seen it in ours also but i thoiught it mentioned something like supaguard also?

Nothin unusaul for halfrauds to be ripping the public of pretending to know what they are on about


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

They did advertise them at the Mansfield branch for a while but nowhere near those prices (£75 tops if I remember rightly). It didnt last too long though. I,m sure the last time I looked on their website that they advertised as being mobile. Just checked, they still do.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I watched 2 guys in shiney yellow jackets that were massively too big for them try to replace a bulb on a guys ford fiesta the other day. They looked like there were younger than 16 and I have to admit I just stood there laughing as they failed to work out how to replace it. Took two of them to find out they couldn't :lol: "trained"... of course they are


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I watched 2 guys in shiney yellow jackets that were massively too big for them try to replace a bulb on a guys ford fiesta the other day. They looked like there were younger than 16 and I have to admit I just stood there laughing as they failed to work out how to replace it. Took two of them to find out they couldn't :lol: "trained"... of course they are


headlight bulb?
was that on a mk6 fiesta - same shape as mine? iirc the only way to change a headlight bulb on them is either headlight off or car on axle stands and up underneath


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd second that.... when I got my cougar i decided to uprate the headlight bulbs to the 90%+ ones and they were doing an offer where if you got the bulbs, they'd fit them for a pound. I thought "Why not?" so let them do it. They spent about 10 minutes working out which were the headlights, then trying to get at them from behind and then after a hint from me, they worked out that they needed to remove the headlights to fit them (three screws, dead easy). "Oh no, we can't do that. We're not allowed to take any of the car apart"..... lol. I didn't learn two weeks later when I bought one of their sat nav flip out screen dvd players. Spent about £250 on it and it came with free fitting! They fitted it spent ages wirining it in and sorting a GPS aerial and microphone (it was bluetooth as well). I then questioned how the far the screen came out because the dash board looked like it would obstruct it. It did! They then spent another age taking the thing out and putting stuff back as they found it. I then had to take it back inside to the shop where I faced the third degree from the manager as to why I didn't want it and the fact he didn't need to take it back because "I" had damaged/marked it!!! My rant at him got me barred there for almost 3 months 
Now let me see.... would I trust them to wash my car????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Cullers said:


> I'd second that.... when I got my cougar i decided to uprate the headlight bulbs to the 90%+ ones and they were doing an offer where if you got the bulbs, they'd fit them for a pound. I thought "Why not?" so let them do it. They spent about 10 minutes working out which were the headlights, then trying to get at them from behind and then after a hint from me, they worked out that they needed to remove the headlights to fit them (three screws, dead easy). "Oh no, we can't do that. We're not allowed to take any of the car apart"..... lol. I didn't learn two weeks later when I bought one of their sat nav flip out screen dvd players. Spent about £250 on it and it came with free fitting! They fitted it spent ages wirining it in and sorting a GPS aerial and microphone (it was bluetooth as well). I then questioned how the far the screen came out because the dash board looked like it would obstruct it. It did! They then spent another age taking the thing out and putting stuff back as they found it. *I then had to take it back inside to the shop where I faced the third degree from the manager as to why I didn't want it and the fact he didn't need to take it back because "I" had damaged/marked it!!! My rant at him got me barred there for almost 3 months *
> Now let me see.... would I trust them to wash my car????


should've of headbutted him - how can _you_ damage something your not fitting? idiots and, if they aren't allowed to take parts off, why do the offer a fitting service?


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Glossmax said:


> Merlin is that your 205 in the avatar? From what I can tell it looks nice.


Cheers dude, yes it is  Some better pics:


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v122/mk3ghia/205 GTI/fcscfs.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v122/mk3ghia/205 GTI/hhh.jpg

+ Recent detail:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141487


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

nice 205^^^

halfrauds + :buffer: = DISASTER!!


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

I was in there today and the £299 is for a Auto Glym life shine valet, they do other valets for much less but not sure of the quality?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

MerlinGTI said:


> Cheers dude, yes it is  Some better pics:
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v122/mk3ghia/205 GTI/fcscfs.jpg
> ...


Very Nice!
Not usually a fan of kits on 205's but that one works very well.


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Halfords use "Shine" to do all their bodywork repairs and valets.

http://www.taketheweekendoff.com/public.htm


----------



## n1ckster (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds chuffing expensive to me.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Kai Herb said:


> Halfords use "Shine" to do all their bodywork repairs and valets.
> 
> http://www.taketheweekendoff.com/public.htm


terrible website, the first thing i clicked was valet prices and there is a spelling mistake



> All Valets include
> A Shine! welcome pack, *refuse* removal, mats, exterior trim/bumpers, wheels cleaned and treated


shouldnt that be refuge, as in - rubbish removed from car? :wall:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just seems like another valeting company to be honest, at least it's not actually Halfords staff.

I don't have a big issue with Halfords but I wouldn't trust them to fit anything or give me advise on how to either. Had my fingers burnt a few times relying on information from them.


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Just seems like another valeting company to be honest, at least it's not actually Halfords staff.
> 
> I don't have a big issue with Halfords but I wouldn't trust them to fit anything or give me advise on how to either. Had my fingers burnt a few times relying on information from them.


Don't tar us all with the same brush, *some* of us know what we are talking about


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Benniboy said:


> Don't tar us all with the same brush, *some* of us know what we are talking about


i certainly don't, you will find there is a lot of halfords bashing on here. If an outfit wants to charge a price and people are willing to pay it then I cannot really see what the problem is


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Benniboy said:


> Don't tar us all with the same brush, *some* of us know what we are talking about


I won't mate, I know a couple of guys from my local Halfords who know their stuff.

In fact if anyone reads Fast Car magazine they have a free lance writer called Pea who works in my local Halfords at the weekends.


----------



## jonnny c (Oct 27, 2009)

ott that price


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MerlinGTI said:


> This was one of their larger stores (superstore?) @ Lakeside Essex


Might just have to go and quiz them now at the lakeside branch.:lol:


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

In defence of halfords and their fitting service, one of the bulbs on my S60 went the other day. Through other forums, I'm aware it's a normally a dealer-only job costing silly money for them to take bits off the car, but being the middle of the month and not wanting to chuck the best part of £100 at the local Volvo dealer, I thought I'd pop in and see what they could do. 

£25 quid for two of their brighter than a bright thing bulbs and a few quid for fitting led to the poor sod doin the job for me spending the best part of an hour trying to get the bulb in... Whilst me and the missus 'supervised' from the McDonalds next door. 

A month on and they're still working with no sign of any damage caused during the install, so I'm happy. 

Not sure i'd try their valet though - at those prices, i'd be looking at chipping in a bit more and having a pro doing the job :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

David said:


> terrible website, the first thing i clicked was valet prices and there is a spelling mistake
> 
> shouldnt that be refuge, as in - rubbish removed from car? :wall:


Nope this is correct: Linky

:thumb:


----------

